# Silly Suffolk Audax 23rd October



## MarcA (15 Sep 2011)

A new Audax this year through an interesting part of Suffolk. I am thinking of doing the 150k (also a 200k). Is anyone else looking at this?


----------



## Tynan (18 Sep 2011)

West Ham not playing at home, check

2h30min drive to the start from East London, bit much for a short day, have to pass but otherwise it does look very nice


----------



## PoweredByVeg (5 Oct 2011)

I've just signed up for it 

It'll be my first Audax, I know the area a bit but I need to get the navigation well sorted


----------



## MarcA (6 Oct 2011)

The 150k or 200k?

I got the directions by email yesterday and have started inputing them into my Iphone. I also have a holder for the directions (which I made from a cut down clipboard and attach with a couple of cable ties). 

Being new to audax this year myself I have only so far gone off route twice out of five rides, so not too bad. At least with the route in my phone I can check I'm on route if not sure. And work out how to get back on if I'm not!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (7 Oct 2011)

I'm doing the 150, usually plot route on google maps/streetview and try and learn it, with the turn by turn directions too.

I did 200k couple of weeks ago (just me) and averaged 15mph. I'd printed out turn by turn directions into a little booklet, which meant trying to wrestle them out of frame bag and read them on the move, bit tricky! 
May try and strap them on my arm somehow

How do you use your iphone for navigating? I'm no closer to sussing out a way to use my android phone.

See you on route perhaps!


----------



## MarcA (7 Oct 2011)

Might see you on the ride then - although I will be a bit slower than 15mph. 150 (actually it is 160) is my longest ride yet. i will probably be on my focus cayo with a mate on his Felt.

A number of navigation options on Iphone by downloading various apps - I have downloaded some OS maps that i can plot the route on. Takes a bit of time to get the route on the phone though, but I guess that's the same with any GPS. Bigest problem has been battery life, but have now got an external battery so should be Ok. 

Don't know if you have seen the route directions yet, but as the organiser says thay are a bit non standard for audax. On the one hand in more detail than usual, but on the other not sure how easy they will be to follwo on the bike, so i am pleased to have a back up.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (8 Oct 2011)

Route directions did lack distances at the turn points, which is why I'll plot it on googlemaps and then print out the turn by turn instructions.

If you've been cycling round Derby, you'll find your average speed improve round this way, it's rather flat






I'll keep an eye out, I'm on a Vitus


----------

